# UKM Secret Santa!



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Sooooo CHRISTMAS is only a couple months away and I thought this might be a bit of a laugh!

Who's up for getting into the festive spirit with our own UKM Secret Santa? If we get enough interest, it could be fun. Everyone can choose whether or not to sign their name or username on the gift... but either way, with our super creative family of members here, I'm sure there will be some entertaining surprises on Christmas day..!? 

Who's up for it?

*RULES*

1. Please reply somewhere in the thread with 'I'm In' so that I can add you to the list.

2. CLOSING DATE FOR ENTRY - 20th November (gives me enough time to send everyone their recipient)

3. PRICE - Let's say somewhere within the region of £5 (unless you're feeling extra generous.. I'll leave that up to you guys!)

4. Don't forget to PM me your address

5. So far the general concensus is that USERNAMES will be sent with the ADDRESS to everyone, so you know who you'll be buying for.

6. I'll send details out to everyone on 20/21 November so you have enough time to plan and shop etc..

7. Please try to DISPATCH your gift by Friday 12th December... (ideally to avoid postage rush/delays).

8. When posting, add 'UKM' to the package so that the recipient knows where it's from.

9. Not necessary, but perhaps send with recorded delivery if you can/want, just to avoid any losses in transit.

*MEMBERS PARTICIPATING*

@kristina

@MRSTRONG

@T100

@omle

@DGM

@babyarm

@SouthPaw

@Misspinky1983

@GGLynch89

@FlunkyTurtle

@marcusmaximus

@zasker

@Adz

@IGotTekkers


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Sounds like a good idea. However I'm not to sure some people would be happy with people knowing their addresses. I certainly wouldn't.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Wanders out of velvet lounge


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> Sounds like a good idea. However I'm not to sure some people would be happy with people knowing their addresses. I certainly wouldn't.


Oooh no no, the only person would be ME who knows (so yep there will be a degree of trust in me, I guess)  - but other than that, NO names will be shared... the Secret Santa is totally anonymous and no two people will be buying 'for each other' if that makes sense (so if you sign your name on the gift you're sending, that person still won't know your address).


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

In for a laugh, should be a giggle


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

So say two people are matched... How would one send the pressie if they didn't know the address of the person they're sending it to!? Or would they just know the address and not the name?


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

So we wouldn't know who we are buying for?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I would, but although I might laugh about it later, my first reaction to getting gay porn/a huge dildo/a bag of dog shít through my letter box this December won't be one of pleasant surprise :laugh:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> So say two people are matched... How would one send the pressie if they didn't know the address of the person they're sending it to!? Or would they just know the address and not the name?


Yep, just the address and gender, that's all.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Wouldn't trust someone with a name like Kristina personally.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

kristina said:


> Yep, just the address and gender, that's all.


Right got ya


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

DURACELL2405 said:


> My birthday on Christmas  I can't pm otherwise I would be up for this x


Hmmm.. other option would be to drop me a message on facebook if you can't PM... wouldn't mind that option I guess!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Trevor McDonald said:


> Wouldn't trust someone with a name like Kristina personally.


Hahaha.. what? But I'm a HUGE fan of yours Trevor! :lol:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

T100 said:


> So we wouldn't know who we are buying for?


Not initially, but I'm guessing there would be some sort of thread where the recipient would post "Received my anal lube today, thanks whoever that was" and you could then sit and have a chuckle to yourself, or even reply and say they're welcome :lol:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

I said:


> I would' date=' but although I might laugh about it later, my first reaction to getting gay porn/a huge dildo/a bag of dog shít through my letter box this December won't be one of pleasant surprise :laugh:[/quote']
> 
> Haha.. inevitable isn't it...! New dog toy, can't go wrong.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

I said:


> Not initially' date=' but I'm guessing there would be some sort of thread where the recipient would post "Received my anal lube today, thanks whoever that was" and you could then sit and have a chuckle to yourself, or even reply and say they're welcome :lol: [/quote']
> 
> LOL! Yep something like that.. :thumb:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

I can visualise it now

'What did you get me, loving husband who forgot every year for the last 20 years'

'Nothing dear, but I did send a total stranger a lovely pair of gym socks'

Any divorce lawyers on the site?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

saxondale said:


> I can visualise it now
> 
> 'What did you get me, loving husband who forgot every year for the last 20 years'
> 
> ...


Awhhhhh how can you possibly FORGET Christmas??


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Great idea, was wondering where to send this spare letter bomb to...


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

I said:


> Not initially' date=' but I'm guessing there would be some sort of thread where the recipient would post "Received my anal lube today, thanks whoever that was" and you could then sit and have a chuckle to yourself, or even reply and say they're welcome :lol: [/quote']
> 
> Oh right now I get it, but let's say I put a pic of my gift up and it turns out to be from someone I have issues with, although I don't with anyone on here, they would then know my address, or am I looking to much into this haha


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

kristina said:


> Haha.. inevitable isn't it...! New dog toy, can't go wrong.


Suppose you'd hope for lifting-related gifts ideally, but I reckon most of the lads would prefer the laughs as they pop the gift in the post rather than imagining how pleased the recipient will be. I know I would as well tbf :lol:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

kristina said:


> Awhhhhh how can you possibly FORGET Christmas??


I always think she'll be happy with the money, she's the one shops not me.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

T100 said:


> Oh right now I get it, but let's say I put a pic of my gift up and it turns out to be from someone I have issues with, although I don't with anyone on here, they would then know my address, or am I looking to much into this haha


Hmmm possibly true - in that case if anyone would be worried about friction with other members then they shouldn't join in maybe.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

I said:


> Suppose you'd hope for lifting-related gifts ideally' date=' but I reckon most of the lads would prefer the laughs as they pop the gift in the post rather than imagining how pleased the recipient will be. I know I would as well tbf :lol: [/quote']
> 
> True! You'd have to just hold out in hope that you get a nice Santa match like me haha!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

DURACELL2405 said:


> How do u know that the actual people won't give u a made up address. Some granny might receive a vibrator thinking it's a hearing aid lol


Awww.. because that would be pretty rubbish... where's the fun in that?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Bah, humbug.....


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

T100 said:


> Oh right now I get it, but let's say I put a pic of my gift up and it turns out to be from someone I have issues with, although I don't with anyone on here, they would then know my address, or am I looking to much into this haha


There is that I suppose. I guess if you don't want people knowing your address then you don't post. Only way to do this safely would be for everyone to post to Kristina and she post to the recipient with the donated money, but if I were her I wouldn't wanna be inundated with packages coming to my house that I can't open :laugh:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ive an even better idea, everyone send me a fiver and I'll make sure I have a very merry xmas for you all.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

I said:


> There is that I suppose. I guess if you don't want people knowing your address then you don't post. Only way to do this safely would be for everyone to post to Kristina and she post to the recipient with the donated money' date=' but if I were her I wouldn't wanna be inundated with packages coming to my house that I can't open :laugh:[/quote']
> 
> As much as I'd love to get loads of presents through the door haha..
> 
> ...


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I did this on another forum last year but we got to know the screen name of who we were buying for, so most people put the effort in and looked through their posting history and found a great gift.

I received a harmonica. Went straight in the bin.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

kristina said:


> As much as I'd love to get loads of presents through the door haha..
> 
> Yeah I just reckon people who aren't too keen on disclosing anything to anyone would probably be best off not doing it.
> 
> It's one of those things; weigh up the possibility of anyone on UKM wanting to hunt you down for some reason... if there's a chance, then fair enough!


Im out


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Adz said:


> I did this on another forum last year but we got to know the screen name of who we were buying for, so most people put the effort in and looked through their posting history and found a great gift.
> 
> I received a harmonica. Went straight in the bin.


Haha... unlucky!


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

I said:


> There is that I suppose. I guess if you don't want people knowing your address then you don't post. Only way to do this safely would be for everyone to post to Kristina and she post to the recipient with the donated money' date=' but if I were her I wouldn't wanna be inundated with packages coming to my house that I can't open :laugh:[/quote']
> 
> Yeah that wouldn't be fair on her, sources could use her as a distributor and she wouldn't have a clue haha, you'd like to think most people on here would be adult enough not abuse the trust by using someone's address to deliver 20 large pizzas lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Sounds like a good idea. However I'm not to sure some people would be happy with people knowing their addresses. I certainly wouldn't.


They can post to me and I can forward it to you  everyone knows they can trust uncle tekkers, iv always got a woman's best interests at heart

:whistling:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

T100 said:


> Yeah that wouldn't be fair on her, sources could use her as a distributor and she wouldn't have a clue haha, you'd like to think most people on here would be adult enough not abuse the trust by using someone's address to deliver 20 large pizzas lol


Oh my gosh don't plant that seed...!! Lol!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

kristina said:


> True! You'd have to just hold out in hope that you get a nice Santa match like me haha!


Hehe, bless ya  Just an xmas card written to me in Russian would make my day (assuming you speak it), got a bit of a thing for Russian girls atm :laugh:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Damn quotes aren't working


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> You've got my address anyway


Oooh, me? Do I??


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

kristina said:


> Oooh, me? Do I??


No tekkers. My quotes or like button isn't working for some strange reason.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> No tekkers. My quotes or like button isn't working for some strange reason.


Ahaaa! Makes more sense!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

kristina said:


> Ahaaa! Makes more sense!


I'd like the post but can't lol


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

Sounds ok to me.

All secret but you should post who for who after so we can have a good moan at the ****e we got each other


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm in if Kristina delivers the prize in person wearing one of those skimpy santa outfits :drool:


----------



## LukeCrossan (Mar 27, 2009)

good idea kristina. ive never done a secret santa before


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I've something I want to give to @mrssalvatore.....


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Ill be just buying dildo's though even if its for a man. So if you get a big floppy dildo you know who its off


----------



## DGM (Mar 16, 2013)

Ill Play


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

I can picture it now. I open the door for the postman. Open up a parcel in the front room, then in front of my Mrs and Daughter I end up pulling a 16 inch black vibrating fist out of the box.

"Merry Christmas, Lots of love, Mr UkM"

Then I'm living in a box selling free fisting shows on a street corner for food...


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> I can picture it now. I open the door for the postman. Open up a parcel in the front room, then in front of my Mrs and Daughter I end up pulling a 16 inch black vibrating fist out of the box.
> 
> "Merry Christmas, Lots of love, Mr UkM"
> 
> Then I'm living in a box selling free fisting shows on a street corner for food...


Seems to me like you've given this alot of thought.....

It can sometimes be very liberating to post your deepest desires anonymously! !


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Seems to me like you've given this alot of thought.....
> 
> It can sometimes be very liberating to post your deepest desires anonymously! !


 :lol:


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Lol imagine the conversation explaining the dildo, "well my internet friends sent it to me for Xmas, yew the ones that post pics of naked men with muscles... But we're not gay honestly as it was organised by a girl"

Imagine the hole id be digging explaining that on XMAS day in front of the family lol

Sounds fun!


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Adz said:


> I did this on another forum last year but we got to know the screen name of who we were buying for, so most people put the effort in and looked through their posting history and found a great gift.
> 
> I received a harmonica. Went straight in the bin.


Most people would be sending someone a fivers worth of tren or dnp then


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

some lucky fcuker can expect my skidders


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

latblaster said:


> I've something I want to give to @mrssalvatore.....


 Lol I bet.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

I'd rather someone just send me the £5 via PayPal tbh.

Either that or Kristina, mrs Salvatore, Skye, Stormborn etc pm their addy and I'll dress my willy up in a Santa stocking and cum deliver you a festive sackfull..


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

It'd be awful if Kristina was a serial killer! But I suppose it's a risk worth taking for a sex toy...


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

welshman said:


> Most people would be sending someone a fivers worth of tren or dnp then


You say that like its a bad thing


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Id defo do it


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Im in for this.

Inb4 everyone sends sex toys.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> Im in for this.
> 
> Inb4 everyone sends sex toys.


 @IGotTekkers

still going for your sex toy shop? this could really kick start things!! ha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

SouthPaw said:


> It'd be awful if Kristina was a serial killer! But I suppose it's a risk worth taking for a sex toy...


i can think of no better way of dying than having my neck crushed by @kristinas thighs


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Archaic said:


> I'd rather someone just send me the £5 via PayPal tbh.
> 
> Either that or Kristina, mrs Salvatore, Skye, Stormborn etc pm their addy and I'll dress my willy up in a Santa stocking and cum deliver you a festive sackfull..


I can just see the kids faces when you turn up lol.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Fortunatus said:


> @IGotTekkers
> 
> still going for your sex toy shop? this could really kick start things!! ha


Yeah mate its been put on the back burner atm now that the gym is going ahead. Iv even had to put that on hold atm coz im moving house today, it's manic in tekkersville


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol I bet.


+ 1 on this.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

**** it this sounds like a laugh.

I already know what i'm getting someone.....

Who likes vegetables?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> i can think of no better way of dying than having my neck crushed by @kristinas thighs


Hahahah oh my lord....


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

SouthPaw said:


> It'd be awful if Kristina was a serial killer! But I suppose it's a risk worth taking for a sex toy...


You never know I might be; but there's nothing like livin' on the edge..


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Am up for this


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kristina said:


> Hahahah oh my lord....


haha just promise it`ll be a very very slow death :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> + 1 on this.


Where've you been.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Where've you been.


here, there and everywhere.

Actually had loads of work to do the last few weeks so havent had the time to go on UKM, but don't worry i'm back sitting on my ass again so i'm all yours sweet cheeks x


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> here, there and everywhere.
> 
> Actually had loads of work to do the last few weeks so havent had the time to go on UKM, but don't worry i'm back sitting on my ass again so i'm all yours sweet cheeks x


Hip hip hurrayyyyy x


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Hip hip hurrayyyyy x


back from the US in a couple of weeks as well so will be banging in gear and becoming horny as hell.

When shall i pop round?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> back from the US in a couple of weeks as well so will be banging in gear and becoming horny as hell.
> 
> When shall i pop round?


Tuesday, Tuesday's a good day


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Okies, what I'll start doing is adding a list onto the OP of all the peeps who have joined in, so that we can see who's taking part on the first post.. will do that tonight when I get home and go through it all properly (if those of you who haven't PMd me addresses, do that please - will make it easier for me etc). :thumb:


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

kristina said:


> You never know I might be; but there's nothing like livin' on the edge..


Don't mind me i'm just very suspicious at the minute due to a series based on Norman Bate's... Well if you are a serial killer at least you workout and have a well sculptured back, a lot of us on here would be able to overlook the killer part :whistling:


----------



## DGM (Mar 16, 2013)

no ****, but...

Where are you all expecting to find big 16 inch rubber cocks, for only £5!!!!?


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

kristina said:


> Sooooo CHRISTMAS is only a couple months away and I thought this might be a bit of a laugh!
> 
> Who's up for getting into the festive spirit with our own UKM Secret Santa? If we get enough interest, it could be fun.
> 
> ...


im up for it...

so how is this working, you dish out a username and address or is it just its a male/female at such an address?


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

DGM said:


> no ****, but...
> 
> Where are you all expecting to find big 16 inch rubber cocks, for only £5!!!!?


ebay, of course.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

zasker said:


> ebay, of course.


talking from experience?


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> talking from experience?


naa, i just reckon ebay is where youd be able to find one cheap.... honest. :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

does it have to be a sex toy?


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Loveleelady said:


> does it have to be a sex toy?


no, not at all.

however i think youll be the odd one out if you dont send/receive one.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

zasker said:


> no, not at all.
> 
> however i think youll be the odd one out if you dont send/receive one.


rite ill go poke in the cupboards see wat cud pass as toy


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Loveleelady said:


> rite ill go poke in the cupboards see wat cud pass as toy


50pence cucumber from asda will do. :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

zasker said:


> 50pence cucumber from asda will do. :lol:


lmao found a wooden spoon


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Loveleelady said:


> lmao found a wooden spoon


i hope your planning on using it to spank, dont want a splinter in the chocolate starfish.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

zasker said:


> i hope your planning on using it to spank, dont want a splinter in the chocolate starfish.


lol im sure wudnt be worse thing u had up there


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Loveleelady said:


> lol im sure wudnt be worse thing u had up there


got an iphone up there at the moment, visting the prison tomorrow to drop it off :lol:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Haha, this thread is hilarious... any excuse to talk about dildos, but at least everyone's in high spirits..! :lol:


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

zasker said:


> got an iphone up there at the moment, visting the prison tomorrow to drop it off :lol:


Is that the new brown-eye-phone, sorry couldn't resist


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

DGM said:


> no ****, but...
> 
> Where are you all expecting to find big 16 inch rubber cocks, for only £5!!!!?


I was actually thinking this today haha!

Second hand shop anyone?! :lol:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

zasker said:


> im up for it...
> 
> so how is this working, you dish out a username and address or is it just its a male/female at such an address?


Yep I reckon it might be better if I just send out an anonymous address along with male/female, so that you don't know who it's for..

Although if everyone prefers and thinks it's a better idea to share the recipients' names... let me know what you guys think? Whatever works!


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

kristina said:


> Yep I reckon it might be better if I just send out an anonymous address along with male/female, so that you don't know who it's for..
> 
> Although if everyone prefers and thinks it's a better idea to share the recipients' names... let me know what you guys think? Whatever works!


I'd like to know the username. That way Ivan establish if they can take a jokeor not.

Might be as simple as me writing big box of dildos on the side but if they have kiddies or no senses of humour I wouldn't do that... Even if they don't know it's from me... Or would I muwhahahahaha


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

kristina said:


> Yep I reckon it might be better if I just send out an anonymous address along with male/female, so that you don't know who it's for..
> 
> Although if everyone prefers and thinks it's a better idea to share the recipients' names... let me know what you guys think? Whatever works!


I would prefer to know the persons name, there's people on here who really don't play well together and if they knew it was someone they didn't get on with I'm sure they would let you know and wouldn't want to spend £5 on the person, does that make sense?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Cool okay - if that's the general concensus?

On a side note - if any of you lot specifically don't want to risk a match with a particular person, please let me know as well and I can make sure there's no friction..


----------



## LukeCrossan (Mar 27, 2009)

plus if you werent just planning to send a big dildo or anal beads if you know who youre sending too you might be able to get some info on what they like off the forum posts


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

LukeCrossan said:


> plus if you werent just planning to send a big dildo or anal beads if you know who youre sending too you might be able to get some info on what they like off the forum posts


Very true, same thing that @Adz mentioned... that might actually be quite nice!


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

T100 said:


> Is that the new brown-eye-phone, sorry couldn't resist



View attachment 160986


the first one didnt work so had to change it


----------



## DGM (Mar 16, 2013)

yeah Username seems a good idea.

I think you should edit your 1st post @kristina and put on the bottom of it, the names of people who are taking part so far.


----------



## DGM (Mar 16, 2013)

LukeCrossan said:


> plus if you werent just planning to send a big dildo or anal beads if you know who youre sending too you might be able to get some info on what they like off the forum posts


thing is tho, if you look at most posts of people on here. you will more than likely find that the things they like are...

anal beads or big dildo


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Cool, okay guys I've added a list to the OP but I know there's more people on this thread than I listed, who I didn't include because I wasn't 100% sure and didn't want to assume. 

If you're not on the list and up for it, please comment 'I'm in' just so that it's easy for me, gracias! :thumb:


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

kristina said:


> Cool, okay guys I've added a list to the OP but I know there's more people on this thread than I listed, who I didn't include because I wasn't 100% sure and didn't want to assume.
> 
> If you're not on the list and up for it, please comment 'I'm in' just so that it's easy for me, gracias! :thumb:


give you me address now.... please dont send any KGB agents.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

zasker said:


> got an iphone up there at the moment, visting the prison tomorrow to drop it off :lol:


well did ur boyfriend like the phone???


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Loveleelady said:


> well did ur boyfriend like the phone???


Didn't come back out... Every time someone rings it the pretenders I would wak 500miles plays.

:lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I think this is a really nice idea :thumbup1: ( not that I want to play) but I like the positivity!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

in and addy pm`d


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

So I just came across this book, pretty damn appropriate gift idea hahah... After all, everyone here loves chicken and healthy eating!! :lol:


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

kristina said:


> So I just came across this book, pretty damn appropriate gift idea hahah... After all, everyone here loves chicken and healthy eating!! :lol:


I've got a few recipes myself Kristina but I'm more of a practical person in the kitchen and I'm better demonstrating than writing Instructions so just let me know when your free


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

T100 said:


> I've got a few recipes myself Kristina but I'm more of a practical person in the kitchen and I'm better demonstrating than writing Instructions so just let me know when your free


Hahaha I'm also a practical person in the kitchen...


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

kristina said:


> Hahaha I'm also a practical person in the kitchen...


You win haha


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

kristina said:


> Hahaha I'm also a practical person in the kitchen...


That's not a knife, this is a knife....

View attachment 161090


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

T100 said:


> You win haha


Haha!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

LukeCrossan said:


> plus if you werent just planning to send a big dildo or anal beads if you know who youre sending too you might be able to get some info on what they like off the forum posts


you mean someone wouldnt like a dildo or anal beads???? what a *** :rolleye:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

zasker said:


> That's not a knife, this is a knife....
> 
> View attachment 161090


NICE!

... you're going all high tech huh!?

I'm old school haha.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

kristina said:


> NICE!
> 
> ... you're going all high tech huh!?
> 
> I'm old school haha.


Haha, if I could I'd have a shark with a freakin laser beam on its head


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

zasker said:


> Haha, if I could I'd have a shark with a freakin laser beam on its head


I'd have one of these!


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

kristina said:


> I'd have one of these!


Going all samurai ey? Just get yourself so,e nunchucks to go with it... Use to have a pair of them, their a lot of fun.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> you mean someone wouldnt like a dildo or anal beads???? what a *** :rolleye:


Heyyy... gay men use them too..


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

kristina said:


> Heyyy... gay men use them too..


i was insinuating all forum members here would welcome such a gift lol


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Just thought I'd put this out there.

Unlucky Lad Gets Girlfriend's Strap-On Stuck Up His Arse | UNILAD


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

zasker said:


> Haha, if I could I'd have a shark with a freakin laser beam on its head


How would you butter toast with that?


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Adz said:


> How would you butter toast with that?


With great difficult.

i suppose its easy to butter toast with a dildo? - or are you on about the knives?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

zasker said:


> With great difficult.
> 
> i suppose its easy to butter toast with a dildo? - or are you on about the knives?


I don't know anymore. The thread sort of got derailed a bit


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

katwoo2 said:


> I have just joined this forum to warn people not to order from Cheap Genuine Anabolic Steroids Uk And Ireland. They are based in Thailand, you have to pay money directly into their bank account and they do not resend goods even when they haven't arrived after two months of waiting. The person who deals with e-mails is most unhelpful and rude.
> 
> Please don't waste your money and get ripped off like I have!


I know we were talking about dildos, knives and sharks with laser beams on their heads, but you may want to post this elsewhere in the forum.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

katwoo2 said:


> I am sorry, I am just so cross with Cheap Genuine Anabolic Steroids Uk And Ireland I am afraid I blundered in and didn't even notice what you were posting about. I just want to save other people the trouble and loss of money I have suffered. ??


Well your most likely going to be banned, your not allowed to discuss sources.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

LOL ^ this page.... like 4 different threads all in one thread... :lol:


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

kristina said:


> LOL ^ this page.... like 4 different threads all in one thread... :lol:


Gotta love the randomness of the ukm people. :lol:


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

zasker said:


> Gotta love the randomness of the ukm people. :lol:


I think they may be hoping a secret Santa will feel sorry for them and send them some gear


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

T100 said:


> I think they may be hoping a secret Santa will feel sorry for them and send them some gear


Naaa that ain't going to happen, it's going to be a dildo exchange.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

zasker said:


> Naaa that ain't going to happen, it's going to be a dildo exchange.


Do we need to clean them first?


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

T100 said:


> Do we need to clean them first?


Well, do you live on the wild side?


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

zasker said:


> Well, do you live on the wild side?


That's a no then haha


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

T100 said:


> That's a no then haha


So a dirty dildo is what you want?

(And google that phrase... It's something different than not just washing it)


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

zasker said:


> So a dirty dildo is what you want?
> 
> (And google that phrase... It's something different than not just washing it)


Oh how I wished I didn't Google that haha, I'll give it a miss this year I think


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

T100 said:


> Oh how I wished I didn't Google that haha, I'll give it a miss this year I think


Certainly leaves a different mental image :lol:


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

zasker said:


> Certainly leaves a different mental image :lol:


Certainly not the Christmas log I was planning on getting stuck into fella


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

T100 said:


> Certainly not the Christmas log I was planning on getting stuck into fella


Make for a good dessert.

Must be rough for her if she can't get a man or buy a dildo so she resorts to that.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

You know some foreign hotels stock blow up fannies, a mate brought one back from Prague! Not sure on price though... That may be a gift that would be liked...


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

SouthPaw said:


> You know some foreign hotels stock blow up fannies, a mate brought one back from Prague! Not sure on price though... That may be a gift that would be liked...


srs? were they on the room service menu?


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

zasker said:


> srs? were they on the room service menu?


He said he got it from a vending machine which had all the usual stuff, condoms, toiletries etc... It was funny, he threw it down on the the table and told us to guess what it was, put his finger in it then it all made perfect sense! lol Pretty sure they could be ordered online haha


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Ooooooohhhhhh just realised! Time's almost up for anyone that wants to join! Go go go!


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

kristina said:


> Ooooooohhhhhh just realised! Time's almost up for anyone that wants to join! Go go go!


I think you may have ran out of sociable UKM members :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

@kristina can you add me to the list please?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> @kristina can you add me to the list please?


Done! :thumb:

Send me your addy.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

@DGM still need your address!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> @kristina can you add me to the list please?


Sorry, I can't seem to reply to messages for the next 60mins (can only send 5 per hour) - so just to explain, yep I'll send over a member username and address (tomorrow) and that will be your recipient. Your address will be sent to someone else (but not the same person as your recipient) if that makes sense. That's pretty much it.

If there's anyone on the list you DON'T want to be associated with, just let me know. :thumbup1:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

kristina said:


> Sorry, I can't seem to reply to messages for the next 60mins (can only send 5 per hour) - so just to explain, yep I'll send over a member username and address (tomorrow) and that will be your recipient. Your address will be sent to someone else (but not the same person as your recipient) if that makes sense. That's pretty much it.
> 
> If there's anyone on the list you DON'T want to be associated with, just let me know. :thumbup1:


PM ed, can you tell my buyer I want one of those cool drone things that fly the video camera around, or a motorised scooter/go ped to i dont have to walk to the cashpoint anymore :thumbup1:


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

im in @kristina send me your addy :001_tt2:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

zasker said:


> View attachment 160986
> 
> 
> the first one didnt work so had to change it


that film is creepy as fcuk just to note.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Fortunatus said:


> im in @kristina send me your addy :001_tt2:


Hahaha, now I know who NOT to send my addy to! :lol:

PM me with yours!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> that film is creepy as fcuk just to note.


What film is that??


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

kristina said:


> What film is that??


invasion of the body snatchers.

Weird film, the guy does this horrific scream at the end of the movie.

Hold on i'll find it on youtube lol


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

kristina said:


> What film is that??


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


>


Ohhhh! Yeah never seen that haha.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


>


sounds like me on the last rep :lol:


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

@kristina out of curiosity how are you going to get this secret santa to work with an odd number of people being involved.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

zasker said:


> @kristina out of curiosity how are you going to get this secret santa to work with an odd number of people being involved.


That's no problem, if there's an odd number, I'll have to think of a plan. Will send two gifts out myself. :thumbup1:

On a side note, I have 4 people who haven't sent addresses over so as it stands they're not in the game!

@LukeCrossan @mrssalvatore @DURACELL2405 @Fortunatus

We need to rope more people into it though... stop being bah humbugs! :tongue:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

kristina said:


> That's no problem, if there's an odd number, I'll have to think of a plan. Will send two gifts out myself. :thumbup1:
> 
> On a side note, I have 4 people who haven't sent addresses over so as it stands they're not in the game!
> 
> @LukeCrossan @mrssalvatore @DURACELL2405 @Fortunatus


Not for me hun thanks anyways.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Okay guys, almost everyone should have their recipients now but so frustrating this 5-message limit for PMs... I have a small handful of you that I have yet to message... should be able to send either by tonight or first thing tomorrow morning. :thumbup1:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

DURACELL2405 said:


> Above post was for kristina


Well that managed to blow my brain in 2 seconds flat. Thought I'd messed up with quoting.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

DURACELL2405 said:


> nope was me which messed up on quoting ha


not too sure but you may be out of time, as far as i know she paired everyone on 20th.

but ill mention her so she can look.... @kristina


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

zasker said:


> not too sure but you may be out of time, as far as i know she paired everyone on 20th.
> 
> but ill mention her so she can look.... @kristina


Yep, only those who sent addresses for 20th November have been involved etc..


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

DURACELL2405 said:


> Who's buying for you then kristina ??


its not much of a secret santa if she knew that.

although im not sure how she did it so she might know.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

zasker said:


> its not much of a secret santa if she knew that.
> 
> although im not sure how she did it so she might know.


Haha yeah I do know - in the end I had to see if Misspinky1983 would be happy to get me as the recipient because I just didn't know who to choose haha...almost felt kinda embarrassed to send myself to someone else! I'm weird, I know! :lol:


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Got my prezzie delivered today, going to be an interesting thread come Christmas morning people worrying about what they are unwrapping in front of the kids or wife haha


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Haha yep I got mine as well! 

.... should be interesting! Awhhh mine was a pretty sensible one although I've had so many funny ideas since I sent it haha..grr


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Not got mine yet... Clearly I've been a [email protected] this year.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Haven't got mine either, forgot about it to be honest!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

zasker said:


> Not got mine yet... Clearly I've been a [email protected] this year.


Uh ohhhhhh... hope that person sorts that out! Anyone who doesn't send will be namedddd and shameeed...!! :lol:


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Uh ohhhhhh... hope that person sorts that out! Anyone who doesn't send will be namedddd and shameeed...!! :lol:


Oooooooooo now that's a punishment. :lol:


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Kristina said:


> Haha yep I got mine as well!
> 
> .... should be interesting! Awhhh mine was a pretty sensible one although I've had so many funny ideas since I sent it haha..grr


You opened it already!! Someone is going to be on Santa's naughty list next year me thinks!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

T100 said:


> You opened it already!! Someone is going to be on Santa's naughty list next year me thinks!


Noooo I haven't opened mine...

I said the one I SENT was sensible..


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Kristina said:


> Huh??
> 
> Haven't opened mine.
> 
> I meant the one I SENT was sensible..


Oh right now i get what you meant, my bad


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

zasker said:


> Not got mine yet... Clearly I've been a [email protected] this year.


bag of ashes on the way :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

im afraid ive not had chance tio send mine however i will get it out tomorrow for next day hopefully it turns up in time .

ive got mine , interested to see what and by who


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

zasker said:


> Not got mine yet... Clearly I've been a [email protected] this year.


Awhh Zask you haven't been forgotten, sender has contacted me to let me know it's on its way.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Adz said:


> Haven't got mine either, forgot about it to be honest!


Don't worry Adz, just found out yours is also on its way! :thumb:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Kristina said:


> Don't worry Adz, just found out yours is also on its way! :thumb:


Woohoo thanks


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Nothing here either... do you know anything @Kristina ?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Where's mine?

I know I wasn't involved but I want presents lol


----------



## frankie1905 (Aug 27, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Where's mine?
> 
> I know I wasn't involved but I want presents lol


Are you chucking the toys out of your pram


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

frankie1905 said:


> Are you chucking the toys out of your pram


I wish

Nobody sent me any toys to throw:,(


----------



## frankie1905 (Aug 27, 2013)

mrwright said:


> I wish
> 
> Nobody sent me any toys to throw:,(


I heard the Salvation Army are good this time of year


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

marcusmaximus said:


> Nothing here either... do you know anything @Kristina ?


Yep, all good with yours too, on its way!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

mrwright said:


> I wish
> 
> Nobody sent me any toys to throw:,(


Stick your address on here, someone will send something......


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good job I wasn't in on this or the recipient could be arrested lol.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Good job I wasn't in on this or the recipient could be arrested lol.


you never know, someone might have sent some crack to someone.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

zasker said:


> you never know, someone might have sent some crack to someone.


Fs wish I was involved now. Could do with some pre-workout lol.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Fs wish I was involved now. Could do with some pre-workout lol.


haha... just have a beer first, i hear alcohol is good for you now. :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

zasker said:


> haha... just have a beer first, i hear alcohol is good for you now. :lol:


Lol I haven't drunk in 3 years. Would probably fall asleep on the bench press.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I ain't gotten **** yet  my recipient has had £50 out of me the lucky cvnt. Posted today.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I ain't gotten **** yet  my recipient has had £50 out of me the lucky cvnt. Posted today.


Surpriseeeeee! And Thanks :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Surpriseeeeee! And Thanks :lol:


Oh have i got one coming from you?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Oh have i got one coming from you?


Pml...oi don't u dare sound disappointed boy!!! How rude.

But nah I'm only playing ...I'm not in this game everyone can relax


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> I ain't gotten **** yet  my recipient has had £50 out of me the lucky cvnt. Posted today.


Ohhh I'll message the sender!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Pml...oi don't u dare sound disappointed boy!!! How rude.
> 
> But nah I'm only playing ...I'm not in this game everyone can relax


I only wanted some worn underwear, I'd smell them like salts before my big lifts


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> I only wanted some worn underwear, I'd smell them like salts before my big lifts


naa just wear them over your mouth/nose like bane's mask :lol:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

I've got mine, its heavy :confused1:

I sent little ones instead of one big one


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I only wanted some worn underwear, I'd smell them like salts before my big lifts


Mate if I thought they were for u I'd wear them a week or two and make sure it wasn't pleasant


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Mate if I thought they were for u I'd wear them a week or two and make sure it wasn't pleasant


They wouldn't be pleasant after ten minutes.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I've got mine, its heavy :confused1:
> 
> I sent little ones instead of one big one


Yikes dead body? Lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> They wouldn't be pleasant after ten minutes.


Well he didn't mention u having ago in them did he..10 min mike!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Well he didn't mention u having ago in them did he..10 min mike!


They'd be pungent after ten mins of me wearing em.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Mate if I thought they were for u I'd wear them a week or two and make sure it wasn't pleasant


Don't be a spoil sport


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Yikes dead body? Lol


 :scared: well ive got a shovel if ive gotta bury something lmao x


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> They'd be pungent after ten mins of me wearing em.


YAK!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Don't be a soil sport


Typo..


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> They'd be pungent after ten mins of me wearing em.


Can imagine they'd be quite stiff in some areas too lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Can imagine they'd be quite stiff in some areas too lol


Boom boom lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> YAK!


I find your profile picture both sexist and offensive


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrwright said:


> I find your profile picture both sexist and offensive


Well sometimes mr WRIGHT ( hmmm I think not) it's dispfficult swallowing some of our own medicine I suggest u just gulp it back less nasty


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Well sometimes mr WRIGHT ( hmmm I think not) it's dispfficult swallowing some of our own medicine I suggest u just gulp it back less nasty


I also find that comment and the insulting use of my name offensive please apologise

Also I'm sure your an expert at gulping down thick nasty liquid

so I shall bow to your swallowing knowledge


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> I ain't gotten **** yet  my recipient has had £50 out of me the lucky cvnt. Posted today.


I thought we had £10 limit? Or was it £5 I can't remember now!


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Yep, all good with yours too, on its way!


Thank ya, here today


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

T100 said:


> I thought we had £10 limit? Or was it £5 I can't remember now!


Was it? Oh lol. I never read the small print lol


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Was it? Oh lol. I never read the small print lol


Oh you are alive then, ****.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Mine has arrived, is under the tree with the cats sniffing round it. Surprisingly it's not dildo shaped


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Adz said:


> Mine has arrived, is under the tree with the cats sniffing round it. Surprisingly it's not dildo shaped


never know might be one of those small bullet things.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Or a hamster


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Or a hamster


if it is, it must be called lemmiwinks


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Or a hamster


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


>


Lol probably just as well I wasn't involved.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i think it might be a good idea to open these away from anyone that might not find the contents amusing :lol:


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> i think it might be a good idea to open these away from anyone that might not find the contents amusing :lol:


i second this.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Gonna have to open them on video now, with a fire extinguisher handy


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you secret santa for my bag of roids!

SRS.

couldn't wait till christmas day xD


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Thank you secret santa for my bag of roids!
> 
> SRS.
> 
> couldn't wait till christmas day xD


 :lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

So, what did everyone get?


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Have to say I'm delighted with mine... A pink glittery
View attachment 163424
messager shaped like four willy's! pmsl :lol:


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Here's what my secret Santa got me, not sure if they are trying to get me into the drug mule business haha, 2 bags of DAA, never used it not sure if I'm supposed to drink it, jab it or snort it lol, although after 7 years of marriage that s more condoms than I'll ever need 

Thanks secret santa


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

T100 said:


> Here's what my secret Santa got me, not sure if they are trying to gilet me into the drug mule business haha, 2 bags of DAA, never used it not sure if I'm supposed to drink it, jab it or snort it lol, although after 7 years of marriage that s more condoms than I'll ever need
> 
> Thanks secret santa


This made me laugh :lol:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

View attachment 163427


I got a responsible present


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I got Dbol and Tren / Test / Mast blend


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

View attachment 163429


awesome thank you secret santa  xx


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Hahaha oh my gosh some of these are brilliant... :lol:

About to go open mine!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> View attachment 163429
> 
> 
> awesome thank you secret santa  xx


.... I was going to send you this as well.. but I figured it might be too small.. :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kristina said:


> .... I was going to send you this as well.. but I figured it might be too small.. :whistling:


Haha I can stretch it


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> Haha I can stretch it


Hahahah ok in that case I'll have to give it to you next time! :lol:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Ohhhh wow how cool!! I'm all kitted out AND flavdrops!!  SWEEEET! Thank you very much Secret Santa Kirstie!! You're a sweetheart! Xxx


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kristina said:


> Hahahah ok in that case I'll have to give it to you next time! :lol:


Tailored and fitted by your own hands would be acceptable 

Thanks for the card btw very nice touch 

Hope your having a fab day


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> Tailored and fitted by your own hands would be acceptable
> 
> Thanks for the card btw very nice touch
> 
> Hope your having a fab day


Haha.

You too, hope Santa makes all your wishes come true...!


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

SouthPaw said:


> Have to say I'm delighted with mine... A pink glittery
> View attachment 163424
> messager shaped like four willy's! pmsl :lol:


Second hand?


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

This is great! I somehow missed this :no: Hopefully there will be something similar next year. I love the idea @Kristina


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Newperson said:


> Second hand?


There's a fishy smell from it... can't quite tell what exactly!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea thanks to Kristina for organising it, I will definitely get involved again next year.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Adz said:


> Yea thanks to Kristina for organising it, I will definitely get involved again next year.


for the year afters cycle :lol:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

.... it's been a good experience now I know next year I'll be buying you all gear hahaha :lol:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Ohhhh wow how cool!! I'm all kitted out AND flavdrops!!  SWEEEET! Thank you very much Secret Santa Kirstie!! You're a sweetheart! Xxx


Glad you like it all  And your welcome hun x x


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Still not received mine :crying:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

zasker said:


> Still not received mine :crying:


it is coming...... your santa has been away with work and hasn't been able to post it xD


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> it is coming...... your santa has been away with work and hasn't been able to post it xD


Sounds like a busy Santa... I'll be patient.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Santa clause isn't real


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Captain lats said:


> Santa clause isn't real


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Captain lats said:


> Santa clause isn't real


???????? mg:


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Captain lats said:


> Santa clause isn't real


That's it, you've ruined every future xmas for hdu and merk now.... hang your head mate.


----------

